
Intence, the scrolling indicator - bpierre
http://asvd.github.io/intence/
======
cjhill
Looks similar to something Lars Jung made several years ago:
[http://larsjung.de/jquery-fracs](http://larsjung.de/jquery-fracs)

Seems interesting.

~~~
xpostman
That's a different thing. The menu on the Intence page is implemented using
viewport.js:
[http://asvd.github.io/viewport/](http://asvd.github.io/viewport/)

The Intence itself is the one which highlights top and bottom edges of the
area in case if there is something to scroll.

